# Calling Ben Linney,



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Ben,

Can you do me a favour?

Would you mind shutting up a few prats on pistonheads who are convinced that 
your car must have had 570 BHP to have beaten the porsches in the review tests it had.

I was certain you said yours dynod at 510 ish.

Can you register and join this thread

Porsche accuse Nissan of cheating with the GTR...

Im a porsche gt3 owner and can appreciate what a brilliant car the gtr is (mines coming end of may) but some of these guys are so blinkered it is unreal.

Please tell them what power your car was putting when you first got it

cheers

tif


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

You beat me to it Tif, think we have both mentioned Bens car on that thread! It's all getting a bit tiring on there! An incredible amount of uninformed, head in the sand bollox!


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Andy, i think a post from ben actually would carry some weight.

its quite funny in a way..loads of them keep going on about how they dont care about the fact that the GTR is faster, and yet, they "must" be cheating,

They care alright and it hurts.

The Post from GuyR was sublime and nice to see. He is a well known porsche nut and despite his comments, he IS a bit of a track legend.

That shut a few of them up. but DiLderot needs clobbering with facts from Ben directly.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

peterpeter said:


> The Post from GuyR was sublime and nice to see. He is a well known porsche nut and despite his comments, he IS a bit of a track legend.
> 
> That shut a few of them up. but DiLderot needs clobbering with facts from Ben directly.



Guy also had a very powerful R34 amoungst other cars and is registered on here, Very Knowledgeable person. :bowdown1:

Best regards Alan


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yup GT-R was 100% stock in all the mag / tv tests

Arguing on forums is like competing in the special olympics...i'd rather be having fun in my car / selling tunning parts. There is no telling some people and the fact Porsche Germany themselves won't accept it....


Now a real modified GT-R would rip a Porker a new hole :flame:


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Ben, don't want to pull you into something but would be handy if you wouldn't mind popping onto the Pistonheads thread ( see Peterpeters link at the top) and just reiterating what Peterpeter and myself has said.That your GTR ,for the test at Rockingham with Car Magazine, was fresh off the boat and unmodifed at the time!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

sjc said:


> Ben, don't want to pull you into something but would be handy if you wouldn't mind popping onto the Pistonheads thread ( see Peterpeters link at the top) and just reiterating what Peterpeter and myself has said.That your GTR ,for the test at Rockingham with Car Magazine, was fresh off the boat and unmodifed at the time!


Link him to this thread...


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Porsche accuse Nissan of cheating with the GTR...


here you go again


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Who cares :flame:

They will not listen. There is no point in these threads, no one can 'win' so to speak. And the people are not going to listen to your opinion and give a genuine view, they just argue more to be a pain in the ass :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

pistonheads is terrible for people who seem to think they too posh for normal forums, but at the same time are even more blinkered and ill informed than on normal forums.

my advice would be let the idiots get on with it and keep away from there


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yup GT-R was 100% stock in all the mag / tv tests
> 
> Arguing on forums is like competing in the special olympics...i'd rather be having fun in my car / selling tunning parts. There is no telling some people and the fact Porsche Germany themselves won't accept it....
> 
> ...


I love your response! 



Benji Linney GTC said:


> Arguing on forums is like competing in the special olympics...


I coached the Special Olympics while I was at the University and you hit it right on the head, no one losses, no one wins, and at the end of the day everyone smells bad ! :clap:

Joe


----------



## R35-395 (Jul 25, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yup GT-R was 100% stock in all the mag / tv tests
> 
> Arguing on forums is like competing in the special olympics...i'd rather be having fun in my car / selling tunning parts. There is no telling some people and the fact Porsche Germany themselves won't accept it....
> 
> ...


Maybe you were looking for this Ben


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

What I find staggering about the R35 as an interested observer is that it's not a savagely quick car in a straight line, is heavy enough for weight to be a talking point yet it still manages to beast cars costing two or three times as much, in some cases with significantly more horsepower.

I don't pretend to know what they've managed to achieve with this car but it certainly seems as if it transcends traditional automotive design - a car on the wrong side of 1700kg shouldn't be able to make the kind of progress it does in and out of corners, but somehow it does.

I'm genuinely envious of those who have their names down for this car - it sounds like you're buying the first ever production car all over again. It's a brave new World.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

the power is one thing but mainly it's all about the chassis, 4WD system and the transmission.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Which is Gayer: porsche or gtr?

Put that on Pistonheads.


----------

